# Lowish cal "Skinny Fatty" results



## uncle eddie (Jul 2, 2016)

My wife is watching calories (57 pounds lost since 1/5/16) so I have to smoke lower cal. meats to keep her happy.  I did a little substituting and managed to get a great tasting "Skinny Fatty" on the table today.

Ingredients as follows:

1.8 lbs ground chuck             - 1500 calories
center cut bacon - 12 slices   - 420 cal - 35 cal. per slice
Muenster cheese                  - 400 cal
Feta cheese                         - 50 cal
Mushroom, onion, peppers     - 50 cal - all were stir-fried using a 1 second blast of Pam
Pam spray                            - 9 cal
================================
Total - 2429 calories - at 8 slices/fatty-log = about *305 calories per slice*

Seasonings: Salt, pepper, garlic powder

This was a hit and we will do the "Skinny Fatty" again.  

Here are the before/after pics













IMG_1124.jpg



__ uncle eddie
__ Jul 2, 2016


















IMG_1125.jpg



__ uncle eddie
__ Jul 2, 2016


















IMG_1126.jpg



__ uncle eddie
__ Jul 2, 2016


















IMG_1127.jpg



__ uncle eddie
__ Jul 2, 2016


----------



## baronvg (Jul 2, 2016)

Looks good....how did it taste?


----------



## b-one (Jul 2, 2016)

Glad it worked out! Congrats to your wife sounds like a lit of guard work.


----------



## lemans (Jul 2, 2016)

Eddie
   You are a good man. My better half is also watching her intake . So next week I will be using you recipe for her. Points to you!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 3, 2016)

Nice job, Eddie!

The fattie looks delicious!

I sent a point your way!

Al


----------



## uncle eddie (Jul 3, 2016)

It tasted great - more like a well smoked beer-can burger than a pork sausage fatty though.


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 7, 2016)

UE, Sounds like your fatty is about as healthy as it can get !


----------



## mountainmama (Jul 18, 2016)

What about using other low calorie meats. Chicken, turkey, bison, deer, rabbit, squirrel?


----------

